# Transistor como Switch



## Daniel85 (Ene 2, 2008)

Hola, necesito hacer un numero grandote de 7 segmentos, donde cada segmento esta compuesto por leds ultrabrillantes rojos (2 lineas de 20 leds por segmento). Sabiendo que cada led necesita 4.1v y 20mA para su maxima brillantes, entonces necesito manipular 82v (ya que 4.1v por 20 leds = 82v) entonces tengo un PIC16f84 que realiza unos cambios que necesito para despues entregar el resultado a un SN74LS175N (arreglo de 4FF tipo D), estos 4 bits finalmente los entrego a un SN74LS247N (Codificador Binario a 7 segmentos), y claro las salidas "a" hasta "g" son las que usaría para manipular los 7 segmentos gigantes.

Tengo pensado usar transistores(ya que duran mas que un rele) para esto en su configuracion switch.

- Entrada en Base.    5V y 25mA(maximo para cada salida del codificador).
- Salida en Colector. 110Vac rectificados con Diodo y 40mA(ya que son 2 lineas de leds de 20mA
                                 cada una).

ahora, ya que no se mucho de electronca con voltajes tan altos, mi pregunta es, es correcto lo que estoy haciendo, y que transistor puedo usar para este proposito, o hay otro metodo ?

de ante mano Muchas Gracias !


----------



## pepechip (Ene 2, 2008)

hola.

El circuito que propones parece correcto. supongo que al transistor le pondras una resistencia limitadora en la base, y otra en el colector para limitarla corriente de los led.

Yo personalmente en lugar de transistores, emplearia tiristores ya que utilizas una fuente ac rectificada en media onda.

Estudia tambien cual sera la ubicacion de dicho display (si estara a la interperie) puede resultar peligroso su manipulacion a 110v.

saludos.


----------



## Daniel85 (Ene 3, 2008)

Andale, que bien, si tengo que poner una Rb y una Rc. Por otra parte ignoraba los tiristores, encontre uno, el MCR100-4 (100-600v, 0.8A) segun yo este será mas que suficiente, solo tengo que buscar como se dispara y se corta. GRACIAS por tu excelente ayuda.

El display si va a estar afuera, ya que estará sensando temperatura con el LM35, de este a un amplificador(si esque es necesario) y de haí a un convertidor analogo-digital para poder meterlo al PIC. Imagino que te refieres a tocar el display, tengo pensado fabricarle un gabinete para aislarlo del polvo(tierra), agua, animales y personas.


----------



## pepechip (Ene 3, 2008)

hola.

Para disparar al tiristor le pones en el gate una resistencia de 1K (no es un valor critico).
El catodo a masa, y el anodo a los led junto con su resistencia limitadora.

El tiristor tiene la particularidad que cuando le aplicas tension en el gate, este se hace conductor entre anodo y catodo, y la unica forma de  hacer para que deje de conducir es dejar sin tension de alimentacion entre anodo y catodo.
Como en tu circuito le estas aplicando tension continua pulsatoria, lo dejaras sin tension 50 veces en un segundo. Por lo tanto el tiristor se te cortara automaticamente cuando le quites latension del Gate. 

saludos.


----------



## BUSHELL (Ene 4, 2008)

Hola amigos.

Es que mi tema tiene que ver con esto, de reemplazar los relés por sw "más solidos".

Tengo un circuito 12 v que alimenta dos relés de 12v. El primer relé, manejará cargas de 110 VAC (4 A) y el otro manejará cargas también de 12 V, pero de unos 8 A.

La cuestión es que los relés trabajarían unas 40 veces por minuto y terminarían quemándose muy pronto. Entonces he investigado y parece que hay forma de usar lo que yo llamaría "relès electrònicos", sin partes móviles ni contactos ni chispas (EXCELENTE!) usando transistores fuertes y/o tiristores,SCR, Triac, no sè...
Es que apenas estoy aprendiendo ops: 

La pregunta es: ¿Como puedo reemplazar estos relés? y evitar su prematura muerte?
Creo que la imagen que adjunto, tiene que ver con el tema, pero no lo pillo aún. Hasta creo que el opto no sea necesario en mi caso.

Gracias!


----------



## Daniel85 (Ene 7, 2008)

BUSHELL; en el circuito que pusiste, segun yo el opto es para llegarle a la corriente de saturacion al TIP31, ya que con una corriente de 25mA (generalmente para un PWM) no se activaría. Para ver como se desactiva un Triac puedes ver en http://electronika2.tripod.com/información_files/com_for.htm
Puedes ver en una tienda de electronica como steren.com.mx para ver que tiristor te servirá a 110V-4A y 12V-8A. aunque por lo visto un tiristor(potencia) no funciona tan facil como un transistor(digital).


----------



## Daniel85 (Ene 7, 2008)

Hola PEPECHIP, revisando la pagina de steren.com me encontre con una fotoresistencia de 10Mohms en la obscuridad y 130ohms a la luz, lo que me dá:

Obscuridad o Cero Logico; (10Mohms+4Kohms) son 10µA(los leds no brillan o casi).
Luz o Uno Logico;              (130ohms+4Kohms) son 25mA(con esta corriente si brillan).

entonces para crear luz(1) u obscuridad(0) bastaría poner otro led ultrabrillante blanco apuntando solo a esa fotoresistencia, y liisstooo un Fototriac ? aunque este no necesitaría quitar los 110v al anodo, jeje. Que te parece, jalará mi delirio ? o solo estoy soñando...


----------



## pepechip (Ene 8, 2008)

claro que te funciona. estas fabticando un optoacoplador en plan casero.

si tienes los componentes esta bien, ahora si tienes que comprarlo te aconsejo que lo compres ya echo.
Para ver los componentes que localizas facilmente en el mercado te aconsejo que visites esta pagina:
http://www.micropik.com/provisional/2index.htm

saludos


----------



## electronicks01 (Ene 12, 2008)

otoresistencia de 10Mohms en la obscuridad y 130ohms a la luz, l
Obscuridad o Cero Logico; (10Mohms+4Kohms) son 10µA(los leds no brillan o casi).
Luz o Uno Logico; (130ohms+4Kohms) son 25mA(con esta corriente si brillan).

quisiera saber porq le sumas los 4Hoh?, y la corrient , 10ua,25ma?, no tengo mucho conocimiento de este tema , porfavor podrias explicarlo con detalles , t agradeceria

gracias d antemano


----------



## Daniel85 (Ene 24, 2008)

Esos resultados los obtuve de un programa y sus valores no son muy reales pero;
sabiendo que I = V/R (La corriente es igual a el voltaje dividido por la resistencia, ley de ohm).

Le agrego 4kohms porque:
 Tengo 5 leds en serie, lo que suman 8.5v. ya que cada uno gasta 1.7v
 Los leds gastan 1.7v y 25mA para su maxima brillantes. Entonces aplicando ley de ohm y despejando la resistencia que es lo que nos interesa saber:

 R = V/I  =>  R = (110-8.5)v /0.025A = 4060ohms.

Por lo tanto si la fotoresitencia te da 130ohms en la luz, cuanta resistencia te faltaria para llegarle a los 4060ohms calculados para una linea de 5 leds? Pues la diferencia, que es 3930ohms, pero como no hay resistencias de ese valor, pides una aproximada que seria 4Kohm = 4000. Asi cuando tengas la fotoresistencia en la luz, será los 130 de esta, más los que faltaban(4k), ya que sin estos 4k que faltaban superarías la corriente que soportan los leds y los quemarias.

Si no pusieramos la resistencia, como sería? I=V/R  =>  I = (110-8.5)/130 = 780mA ! poco mas de 31 veces lo que soportan estos leds, y todo componente al sobrecargarlo ya sea en voltaje o corriente se quemará.


----------



## seaarg (Ago 19, 2009)

Si no lei mal, piensas poner todos los leds de un segmento en SERIE, con lo cual cada segmento consume sus 20ma y el voltaje es muy alto.

Por que no poner series de leds en paralelo, asi alimentas con un voltaje mucho menor y con mayor amperaje?

Yo hice un panel para turneros en donde cada segmento era de 12 leds puestos: 4 leds en serie, 3 series paralelas. Cada serie con su resistencia (3 por segmento).

Entonces, los alimente a traves de un ULN2003 que son 7 transistores de 500 ma cada uno.... sobraba! El consumo total por panel era de 100 ma aprox. marcando un 8.

En definitiva, mi mensaje era para que consideres evitar altos voltajes utilizando configuraciones serie-paralelo.


----------



## luisgrillo (Ago 19, 2009)

Concuerdo con Seaarg, la opcion unica para los leds son serie-paralelo. 
Ya que si pones todos en serie y con su corriente maxima facilmente uno o mas se te quemara.! y toda la linea quedara innabilitada, aparte de tener que usar el voltage tan alto.

BUSHELL:

tu circuito yo creo que quedaria mejor si le quitaras el opto y cambiaras el transistor por uno darlington.


----------



## RUBENCHAVEZ (Feb 15, 2010)

BUSHELL dijo:


> Hola amigos.
> 
> Es que mi tema tiene que ver con esto, de reemplazar los relés por sw "más solidos".
> 
> ...




El TIP 31. se puede usar, aunque su amperaje es  limitiado ( 1 a 2  mas o menos) 
 Checate los  "POWER MOSFET"   como el  IRF640    o   STP45NE06ST


----------



## contrainercia (Dic 23, 2011)

Hola a todos,tengo un problema y necesito orientacion, resulta que necesito saber como utilizar un transistor bc237 conectado a una tecla de celular la cual consta de un polo positivo y uno negativo, midiendome con tester un voltaje de 107,4mv y una corriente entre polos de 004microamper. 

Quiero configurar el transistor puesto entre medio de los polos , y controlar la corriente que pase por ahi haciendo un on o off. si es on me activa la tecla correspondiente sino no.

¿se puede hacer esto y con que voltajes haria trabajar en corte y saturacion el transistor?

Se agradeceria alguna idea al respecto, o si hay otra forma de hacerlo.

gracias.


----------



## lubeck (Dic 23, 2011)

te recomendaria que dijeras cual es la carga que iria en el colector del transistor y que voltaje nesecitarias... de eso depende la resistencia de la base para que este en corte y saturacion...


----------



## contrainercia (Dic 23, 2011)

Ahí esta mi confusión, resulta que la carga según yo,serian estos 2 polos que entregan 107,4mv
y 004microamper medidos, ahora no se como llevarlo a un transistor con corte y saturación, que actue como un swicht en el cual me genere entre emisor y colector estos oo4microamper,y lue go lo corte a 0 de corriente.  

Que sería el equivalente de apretar el boton de un numero del celular y soltarlo,pero que lo haga el transistor.

El boton de cualquier celular lo único que hace al apretarlo, es puentear dos terminales que estan debajo de la tecla(cualquiera), y se genere corriente entre ellos. 

espero que aclare un poco las cosas, y me puedan aconsejar mas.


----------



## lubeck (Dic 23, 2011)

creo que lo que necesitas es esto....



los 107mV no creo que esten bien medidos.....

necesitas saber el valor de los dos voltajes el de la base y el del colector....
yo puse 5v en la base no se como lo vas a comandar el "switch"....


----------



## contrainercia (Dic 24, 2011)

Buen cicircuito el que pusiste lo investigare,pero creo es el correcto, muchas gracias.

El transistor lo voy a comandar por una salida de puerto de un computador.


----------



## lubeck (Dic 24, 2011)

> El transistor lo voy a comandar por una salida de puerto de un computador.



te recomiendo que mejor uses un optoaislador como el 4n25, tecnicamente tambien es un transistor 

buscalo en el internet....


----------



## contrainercia (Dic 26, 2011)

Buen dato gracias, le echaré una hojeada.


----------



## alfredo1978 (Dic 27, 2011)

En tu caso yo utilizaría Opto Triacs encadenados con TRIACS, para una mayor seguridad de los componentes y por lo que comentas sobre la magnitud de tu proyecto, no encarecería demasiado  el gasto y hasta incluso aislarías correctamente la etapa de potencia de la de control.

Saludos


----------



## contrainercia (Dic 27, 2011)

Gracias por la idea pero me sería muy util ,un esquema del acople de estos triacs para tener una idea. y su razón de ser.


----------



## lubeck (Dic 27, 2011)

contrainercia dijo:


> Gracias por la idea pero me sería muy util ,un esquema del acople de estos triacs para tener una idea. y su razón de ser.



un triac no te sirve, tampoco un optotriac, esos son para corriente alterna... y creo que tu utilizas corriente directa, decualquier forma si te sirve en alterna busca el MOC3041 en algun buscador y te saldra el esquema que buscas....

pd.me parece que el compañero alfredo esta respondiendo al mensaje #1 del 2008....


----------



## contrainercia (Dic 27, 2011)

Si es lo mas seguro , tienes razon son ic,adecuados para ac, seguramente tienen que ver con el asunto de los led que se mezclo en el tema.

gracias.


----------



## alfredo1978 (Ene 5, 2012)

Mil disculpas por la mala informacion


----------



## miqui123 (Ene 7, 2012)

BUSHELL dijo:


> Hola amigos.
> 
> Es que mi tema tiene que ver con esto, de reemplazar los relés por sw "más solidos".
> 
> ...



Pero debes explicar que ese tic internamente son dos transistores ps en lugar de uno si no me equivo se llama darlington esa combinaciòn.Saludos


----------

